# Is my budgie's cere normal



## mnollie (Jan 12, 2018)

My budgie, Scrunch, has a slightly...chunky..cere. I attached some pictures because I'm not sure how to describe it. She's about 1.5 years old and her cere has looked like this for almost a year. It doesn't really change, its just always like this, her nostrils are totally clear, no issues from it. At first I googled it and sounded like something that could be common with females. But recently one of my house guests mentioned it and it got me thinking about it again. I just want to get some opinions on if it looks okay or if there's anything I should be doing as far as diet etc. Thank you!


----------



## seanandtres (Feb 16, 2019)

This happens to my females at times also. I'm not a professional, but it looks fine to me. I believe it has to do with hormones and going "into season" as it were. I had one of my girls' ceres stay like that for well over a year, probably because she had a mate.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The color and flakiness you see are normal for a hen in breeding condition, the bit of what looks like an overgrowth is hypertrophy of the cere, which is a hormonal condition. You do not need to be concerned about it unless the nares become blocked, if that should happen the vet can remove the excess tissue.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you excellent information. :thumbup:*


----------

